# How to replace burned out dual zone heater bulb



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

I have a '03 Silverado HD with a burned out bulb for one of the dual zone temp. climate controls. Anyone with experience or tips on how to replace & access these? Sound like they may be a soldered in bulb.


----------



## Fatality (Jul 14, 2009)

i want to know the same thing as well


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

i think they are Diodes.. Not bulbs....


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

in my 06 if you just smacked it pretty hard it worked evertime LOL....


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

i have one out in my 02 and i took the dash a part and there are 3 bulbs in that control and one of mine is burnt out and i think you can only get the bulbs form a gm dealer.


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

Well using Google I was led to these. By reading the user reviews it sounds like they have successfully fixed similar GM HVAC bulbs. Sounds like work though.
http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2104023


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

wolfmobile8;1085376 said:


> i have one out in my 02 and i took the dash a part and there are 3 bulbs in that control and one of mine is burnt out and i think you can only get the bulbs form a gm dealer.


Did you notice if your bulbs pull out or were soldered in?


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

hey are NOT just plug and play bulbs in the 03+ Chevy trucks. These are actually "7219" Eiko bulbs (also available through radio shack online). Radio Shack P/N is 272-1092. (for a two pack). How it works is you can take the front apart of the HVAC unit and get to the circuit board. BUT the back will not open up. Its molded together at the pins for the plug. SO you have to use the soldering gun to "poke" holes in the rear where each light is as they are soldered to the circuit boards. This way you can heat the back up and pull thru and re solder a new bulb in. Its not that hard if you are familiar with soldering and tinkering. The whole dash and light setups are like this on these trucks.

On another note you may want to change them over to LED while its apart if you are feeling confident. I changed everything over in mine a few years back. Even the window switches and such are now blue LED. Its a bit more difficult but doable.

Heres a pic.....


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

Great feedback *496 BB*. Sounds like a common problem. I will get some of your mentioned bulbs on hand before tearing into. The LED's look great too. I do notice how my window/lock buttons are barely legible at night.


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

496 BB;1085384 said:


> hey are NOT just plug and play bulbs in the 03+ Chevy trucks. These are actually "7219" Eiko bulbs (also available through radio shack online). Radio Shack P/N is 272-1092. (for a two pack). How it works is you can take the front apart of the HVAC unit and get to the circuit board. BUT the back will not open up. Its molded together at the pins for the plug. SO you have to use the soldering gun to "poke" holes in the rear where each light is as they are soldered to the circuit boards. This way you can heat the back up and pull thru and re solder a new bulb in. Its not that hard if you are familiar with soldering and tinkering. The whole dash and light setups are like this on these trucks.
> 
> On another note you may want to change them over to LED while its apart if you are feeling confident. I changed everything over in mine a few years back. Even the window switches and such are now blue LED. Its a bit more difficult but doable.
> 
> Heres a pic.....


where did you get the led bulbs from


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

Snowzilla;1085381 said:


> Did you notice if your bulbs pull out or were soldered in?


i had the whole unit out and my bulbs just poped out but my truck doesn't have climate control and the 03 and up might be differn't then in my year truck.


----------



## pohouse (Jan 26, 2009)

Triple L;1085343 said:


> in my 06 if you just smacked it pretty hard it worked evertime LOL....


x2. I have one that goes out. The sweet spot for me is just to the left of the passenger air bag key switch. Just a tap will do it every time. Go figure.


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

wolfmobile8;1085407 said:


> where did you get the led bulbs from


In 01-02 the dash cluster lights are just 194 base bulbs. I got those from Ebay in a wide angle firing pattern. You will need to get the twist lock holders at local parts store if just ordering bulbs.

The rest of everything is is component LED setup with resistors and 360* angle LEDs. I got those from Superbrightleds.com. I got resistors from Radio Shack. Just make sure when you figure the volts for the resistor to use 14.4V instead of 12V.

I got a ton of pics and have done write ups if anyone is interested. Here is a write up I made awhile ago http://www.thedieselgarage.com/forums/showthread.php?t=99935

I should note that I am almost 99% sure the window switches in the 03+ are surface mount bulbs but am not sure. I was supposed to get a switch from someone and never ended up getting it so I could figure it out. If someone wants to do this and has an extra switch around and wants to ship it to me I can do it. Also if someone wants to tackle it them self I can walk you thru it. All I need is a picture and some volts readings and the rest I can explain how to do.


----------

